# 24V motor mit 0..10V durch PWM steuern



## Senator42 (5 April 2015)

Hallo,

welches Antriebsmodul könnt ihr empfehlen.

Aufgabe:
je 4 Motoren 24V DC max. 4A
mit 0..10V DC von einem (evtl. 4) S7-Analogausgang ansteuern, nur eine Drehrichtung
PWM-Frequenz sollte über 18kHz sein.
optimal wäre Hutschinengehäuse.
optimal wäre unter 80€ komplett

gruss


----------



## dentech (5 April 2015)

Hi,

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...riebsspannung-10-36-VDC-Ausg?ref=searchDetail



sowas zum Beispiel?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 April 2015)

Vieleicht wäre eine 1200er etwas für deine Anwendung. Die haben so etwas Onboard.


----------



## Funky (6 April 2015)

Hallo Senator,

wir setzten dafür folgende Geräte ein.

http://www.kaleja.com/Motorsteuerungen.html

Gruß Harald


----------



## Senator42 (30 April 2015)

Hallo,

danke für die Infos.

Habe das jetzt mit einem Arduino und 4 MOSFET gebaut.


----------

